# Fighting Tyranids



## BAballs (Oct 23, 2010)

Hey Guys/Gals, 

My cousin has recently bought a whole lot of nids including hive tyrant, warriors, zonthrops? (cant spell it), trygons- and (cant remember the name) a MC that spawns troops. 
i run 10 man assault squads with plasma/melta in different squads, i have astorath, dante and a captain with twin LC's and honor guard. Ive got 2 Baals and 2 dreads, with interchangeable arms. 10 death company and lemartes, and a tact. squad in a rhino. 
Im getting munched by his arm in general, especially when i assault at Initiative 1 because of an upgrade he gives his warriors and others. zoanthrops are Deep striking and popping my baals, so im basically asking for help on the best way to fight tyranids. I have money set aside for new stuff, so if you could suggest some different units that i dont have, or different configurations from what i have now, that would be greatly appreciated. 
Sick of losing! help me out!


----------



## D-A-C (Sep 21, 2010)

I've been having trouble against Nids myself (I play CSM) and there is no way their codex is weak like everyone says. 

(Quick aside, its Zoanthrope, and it's a Tervigon that spawns troops, just be sure and enforce the rule that he can only add more troops if he has the Termagaunt models or set a cap if its a friendly atmosphere, also a good tip is that if you kill his Tervigon all Termagaunts within 6" take 3D6 hits.)

I'm not familar with your codex so I'm going to get the ball rolling with some general tips.

Shoot them! Shoot them some more! And when your done shooting them, shoot them again!

Really as a Space Marine, you have the luxury of creating a solid gunline.

In saying that from what I know of the BA's codex Razor Spam would definately work, a vindicator would be great too, Dreadnoughts are fine, couple of Baal's and I think you set. Honestly don't bother assaulting anything with lash whips as your going to be Int1. 

Also that assault cannon with Heavy 4 Rending that you get to move and shoot with cause you BA's is definately your best friend.

I'll also take a look at your codex and take a look at what I would choose (BA's have a great codex and models .... drool) but before I do, just tell me the points limit you guys play at.


----------



## Crude (Mar 15, 2009)

Is he running many smaller units? Also you need to know what kinda armour saves he's got on his guys, as its possible he's running a whole bunch of 5+/6+, or conversely 2+/3+ saves. Either of these should give you a good direction for the sorts of weapons you should be using.


----------



## BAballs (Oct 23, 2010)

well we usually play around the 1750 mark- on a 5 by 4 feet board with cities of death terrain and trees and som more fantasy type stuff(hills and bushes and the like) we usualy play objectives, kill points and annihilation. 
like i said, he takes trygons- usually 2, about 30 hormo/terma each a hive tyrant with two bone sword things, 3 tyranid warriors and sometimes up to 3 Zoanthrope and a tervigon (thanks D-A-C) so theres a mix of power and fodder in there. 
i was thinking 4 missile launcher dev squads and 2 baals. and i was thinking more towards plasma to put me out of assualy range rather than melta.


----------



## BAballs (Oct 23, 2010)

what is the value of a 5man death company squad with lemartes w/ power weapons against trygons --- he also takes hive guard? big guns that shoot whenever they like at whatever they like, usually 2 squads of 2 of those. 
another idea i had, which i saw posted elsewhere in the forum, was dante and sang guard with infernus pistols to DS without scatter and shoot those hive? guard so my baal's have a bit more control--- i remember noticing hive guard were crap in cc and without whips, so dante would probably go 1st and kill them- if they are toughness 6 it will be hard thou, id put a fist in their squad

what i really need is someone who has utilised different units from BA to explain how they were able to use them against the new tyranids


----------



## Abomination (Jul 6, 2008)

In my personal experience I have found the best way to deal with Tyranids is to pour firepower into them as much as you can (particularity the MC's, Genestealers, Warriors) and charge only at the most opportune moment. 

I would recommend increasing your firepower (perhaps a Vindicator or Devastator Squad). Also in objectives, take out his warriors so he is needing his gaunts to capture objectives, gaunts are easy to kill. It might also be worthwhile making sure you take out the unit spawning those extra gaunts. That guy can be a pain. And ofc try to never get charged by Tyranids, even gaunts can be devastating on the charge in the right circumstances. 

I hope those tips help you.


----------



## Deathscythe4722 (Jul 18, 2010)

Autocannons/Plasma is your friend when the 'Nids bring out MCs. Really you want anything in the S6-8 range with multiple shots and at least AP3/4. Also don't skimp on the pie-plates. 'Nids cry when you get a Vindicator in range.

If you're having trouble with Zoanthropes, have an Assault squad or two hang back and wait for them to drop. Zoans suck in CC, so any decent assault unit will at least tie them up and prevent them from shooting. It may take some time to kill them due to their 3++ save and 2 wounds, but you WILL kill them eventually.
Also keep in mind that their Lance is only 18" range, so an infantry screen around your vehicles will make it harder for them to drop close enough.


----------



## BAballs (Oct 23, 2010)

so if i had 2 Baals and 3(10man) ass. squads with plasmas and flamers, would that do? would a autocannon predator be a good option?

also, what HQ should i take, or rather, what HQ tactic- should i take dante and DS with the guard onto zoanathropes or hive guard?


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

*Kill the Broodlords FIRST*. That is my opinion on fighting Nids. Sure they have big scary monsters like the Trygon, but the most dangerous thing in the army is most definately the Broodlord.

Midnight


----------

